# Sugar gliders in Victoria



## Muffin (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there!
Im wondering if anyone could help me out in my quest to buy a sugar glider.
I have the appropriate license and know the basics about them BUT.. i don't know where to purchase any! I have searched for sugar glider breeders via the net and other sources but to no avail .

If anyone has some pointers or know anyone that could help me out here i would be very appreciative!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trader (Mar 29, 2009)

They come up for sale from time to time on The HerpTrader.....I will send the advertiser a message and let him know you are looking.....

Cheers, Judy (aka HerpTrader)


----------



## Muffin (Mar 29, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 29, 2009)

maybe search for some marsupial forums. or scour the tradingpost as they come up from time to time. i found mine on there, very cheap too! i no longer have them tho as i moved overseas  great little things to keep tho!


----------



## Muffin (Mar 29, 2009)

Yea im still searching the net haha not much luck just yet..
i'll check trading post aswell good idea


----------



## Simmo1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Not many around at the moment-I'm looking too. Only found a female albino sugar glider that was advertised a few weeks back but she was way out of my price bracket!!!

You said sugar glider singly but I've been told they can get depressed and self mutilate on their own as they are very social with their own species.


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 29, 2009)

Sugar gliders are great to keep but I would recommend a pair. Remember though that if kept well they breed easily. We average 2 offspring from each female every year....no we do not sell them! Also remember that they require a good deal of space, they are cute little guys and we take great joy in keeping them as pets.


----------



## missllama (Mar 29, 2009)

yea first of all dont get one  there an animal that can self mutilate if they are alone, eg chewing off there tails litterally... puling out there fur etc
u can get them in vic, there are quite a few breeders but dont get them from the petshops (i noticed quite a few had them while i was there last!)
i would have thought there would be quite a few availible at the moment? have u tried the trading post? because i no some vic breeders advertise on there
i think the vic marsupial society website has a list of breeders?
anyway good luck and make sure u have done alot of reading and asked alot of questions because most people really dont realise what there getting themselfs into when they buy them
(i would never rely on the american or uk sites info jmo from what i have seen alot of the stuff on there is rubbish)


----------



## snakehandler (Mar 29, 2009)

There are 8 for sale in the trading post right now in victoria, starting at $150 each....get pair


----------



## missllama (Mar 29, 2009)

oh and u probably know this already but if u happen to get a male female from different people or ones that arnt together yet make sure u introduce them properly u cant just chuck them together because u could end up with dead or seriously injured gliders


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 12, 2010)

I've got some for sale at the moment, they are male babies, not quite old enough yet to leave the parents, but you can lock them in now as yours if you get in quick! PM me for more details. I also have pics.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2010)

Have you seen this ad? Ad details - Sugar Gliders, male babies - Petaurus Breviceps | ReptilesDownUnder.com

I don't know what they are worth cost-wise, but there's something


----------



## reptilife (Nov 12, 2010)

They are often available from Roy Pails at "Pails for Scales" in Ballarat.


----------



## dixilizards (Nov 12, 2010)

lol.. it's the same gentleman that posted above you moosenoose; Greg Cranston

We can also provide you with a few if Greg doesn't work out... I'll just hijack this Greg...


----------



## trader (Nov 12, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> I've got some for sale at the moment, they are male babies, not quite old enough yet to leave the parents, but you can lock them in now as yours if you get in quick! PM me for more details. I also have pics.



* ad 030-801 on The HerpTrader* is Greg's ad, gorgeous photos of them too!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 17, 2010)

Um, Bump!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2010)

dixilizards said:


> lol.. it's the same gentleman that posted above you moosenoose; Greg Cranston
> 
> We can also provide you with a few if Greg doesn't work out... I'll just hijack this Greg...


 
Oh :lol: Whoops

I don't read a whole lot on here :lol:


----------

